# Generac snowblower from Costco



## Dgordon (Nov 2, 2020)

Does anyone know anything about the 28 inch Generac snowblower. I’ve searched Generac’s site and find no mention of their making snowblowers


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome to the site.
Here is one discussion.









Generac engines


Portable Generator FAQs Where is the engine made?– The engines used on the Generac XP and XG Series of portables are manufactured at our Generac Power Systems,Inc. factory in...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Another,









Generac Snow Blowers


Hi good morning to all. I'm a new member on this site and I'm looking to buy a snow blower for the first time. I'm a member of Costco and I see they have snow blowers from Generac and a company I've never heard of before call Massimo. Does anyone have any info or reviews of either one? I would...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF

there's been some talk about them already as big ed pointed out


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Try the DR site for more information on the Generac snowblowers


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF Dgordon. I would be very concerned about parts availability on the Generac unit. You could get a Ariens or Toro machine for about the same price and parts AND service would be easy to obtain.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

but its so nice to be able to buy a cake, socks, a dress shirt...and a snowblower at the same time


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

I ordered the 30" version of this and am waiting to pick it up. Saw one before i bought it at a local shop that was being setup for winter and had to have it. Will post my pics when i get it. Hopefully tomorrow and will post pics maybe make a video for youtube putting it together. Most excited i've ever been for a snowblower. Didnt get an ariens and instead got this.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Grunt said:


> Welcome to SBF Dgordon. I would be very concerned about parts availability on the Generac unit. You could get a Ariens or Toro machine for about the same price and parts AND service would be easy to obtain.


i contacted Dr Power already ordered sets of parts. Pretty much everything as of right now is available. So to those concerns you can literally buy everything right now to future proof the purchase. Is only a handful of parts id imagine one would truly ever need outright if they dont take off as a design. Just my take.

edit: im debating between ordering a worm gear and possibly a replacement auger and such. Not that i think id ever need them. but im more interested to see if there is any cross-compatibility on any of these parts.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

yooperWildCat said:


> i contacted Dr Power already ordered sets of parts. Pretty much everything as of right now is available. So to those concerns you can literally buy everything right now to future proof the purchase. Is only a handful of parts id imagine one would truly ever need outright if they dont take off as a design. Just my take.
> 
> edit: im debating between ordering a worm gear and possibly a replacement auger and such. Not that i think id ever need them. but im more interested to see if there is any cross-compatibility on any of these parts.


Just buy an extra whole machine.


----------



## yooperWildCat (Oct 28, 2020)

Big Ed said:


> Just buy an extra whole machine.


if i did id go to the 34"


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

interesting limited shots of the motor as ,it looks very much loncin like on the toro's


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

captchas said:


> interesting limited shots of the motor as ,it looks very much loncin like on the toro's


These machines are the same as the ones DR sells. I have the 28" and love it. The engines are Loncin, and they use the same General Transmission auto steer differential as used on Ariens and Toro.


----------



## banhambrad (1 mo ago)

Dgordon said:


> I’ve


 If you want to buy a Toro and spend the next to $1,200 just for the name and it will Rust the Generac one is Galvanized Steel it will never rust


----------



## banhambrad (1 mo ago)

banhambrad said:


> If you want to buy a Toro and spend the next to $1,200 just for the name and it will Rust the Generac one is Galvanized Steel it will never rust


With the same size motor 250cc 28-in path same Motors and the Toro that my buddy bought didn't even come with heated grips he got ripped off I have a bright LED light he has a halogen light with no heated grips and I paid $1,000 less then he did last year I bought mine at Costco he bought his a Pickering mower in Pickering Ontario


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Big Ed said:


> Welcome to the site.
> Here is one discussion.
> 
> 
> ...


Well that thread is certainly a blast from the past....Still have that 220 Nagano Japan motor, and now I even have an oil cooler shroud and cooler from the lpg version. Pressure lubed with the engine weight of a predator 212, Kubota design....I'm going to put one on a 20 inch Ariens crossover once I finish my 4000watt 100v lithium version.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

tdipaul said:


> but its so nice to be able to buy a cake, socks, a dress shirt...and a snowblower at the same time


Don't forget the hot dog and rotisserie chicken..... 😂😂😂


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Did some say Costco hot dog. I am in.


----------



## kozal01 (10 mo ago)

13 HP ??


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Last month bought a brand new Firman Invertor/generator from Costco. Would not start because the choke wasnt't closing all the way.

Disappointed that I had to repair a BRAND NEW FREAKING GENERATOR!!!!!!!!


----------



## TooTall999 (Nov 19, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> Last month bought a brand new Firman Invertor/generator from Costco. Would not start because the choke wasnt't closing all the way.
> 
> Disappointed that I had to repair a BRAND NEW FREAKING GENERATOR!!!!!!!!


That isn't a Generac product.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Costco does not sell any Snow blowers where I live anymore, too many returns I guess or the Costco couldn't get a deal on a big purchase.


----------



## KJSeller (Nov 3, 2021)

Auger1 said:


> Costco does not sell any Snow blowers where I live anymore, too many returns I guess or the Costco couldn't get a deal on a big purchase.


They carried Briggs and Stratton this year in Canada. Previously they used to sell Poulan Pro. I've heard the replacement parts costs on Briggs is insane (at least in Canada).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

TooTall999 said:


> That isn't a Generac product.


no ****


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

I remember considering the Costco one a few years back until I read the reviews. I think it was Generac, it had all the bells and whistles, and was orange. For every review that was positive there were about 2 that the machine was returned for various quality issues.


----------



## kozal01 (10 mo ago)

I hope they're better than their generators.


----------

